# "Ungifted" or "gifted" villagers?



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Jun 27, 2020)

I have been seeing a trend now with the terms "gifted" and "Ungifted" next to villager names. What does it mean?


----------



## coffee biscuit (Jun 27, 2020)

"Ungifted" or "original" means that the player hasn't given any items to the villager, so they have all of their original clothes, furniture, and catchphrases. Most people including myself highly prefer getting original villagers. It's an OCD thing for me but I know a lot of people wouldn't like it if they got a villager wearing a bikini or something weird/hideous lmao


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Jun 27, 2020)

Thank you! I appreciate you giving me some insight! I was wondering what it meant haha Do people still like villagers that are "gifted"? Do those gifts you give villagers last?


----------



## Miss Misty (Jun 27, 2020)

I thought I read somewhere that villagers got reset back to vanilla when they moved to a new island? Does that not apply to their interiors and clothes?


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 27, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> I thought I read somewhere that villagers got reset back to vanilla when they moved to a new island? Does that not apply to their interiors and clothes?



i think that only applies for starter villagers, but i'm not so sure too though.. i would love to know


----------



## coffee biscuit (Jun 27, 2020)

Cosmic_Crossfade said:


> Thank you! I appreciate you giving me some insight! I was wondering what it meant haha Do people still like villagers that are "gifted"? Do those gifts you give villagers last?


No problem  Some people don't mind gifted villagers, they just care about having the villager itself. I don't think villagers ever completely get rid of clothes that have been given to them and I'm not sure if they keep their old furniture or not. I know getting them to change their clothes can be a pain.


Miss Misty said:


> I thought I read somewhere that villagers got reset back to vanilla when they moved to a new island? Does that not apply to their interiors and clothes?


I don't think this is entirely true cause I saw some posts where people shared their newly adopted villager wearing weird custom designs that were given to them. (like one where Audie was wearing a shirt that said "lil hoe", and Roald wearing a pink bikini...) I think the catchphrase resets, but I'm not sure about the furniture.


----------



## Mick (Jun 27, 2020)

Personally I've gotten a Flora that had been heavily gifted with clothes but I didn't mind it at all, they all looked so good on her and the previous player clearly put a lot of thought and effort in it. I even kinda liked the surprise of seeing all her different outfits 

I don't know what happens with their furniture, I've been told that starter homes get upgraded to original interiors, but I don't have much experience with trading villagers onto my island. I certainly haven't had anyone move in with furniture that wasn't original.


----------



## Etown20 (Jun 27, 2020)

I don’t know for sure how it all works, but here is my experience:

I adopted Audie a couple months back and she had a hat and some outfits from her previous island. The outfits weren’t offensive but didn’t really fit her island theme. She eventually gave me the hat but would still wear the outfits every once in a while. I gifted her a bunch of new outfits and I think I’m near max tier friendship now. She hasn’t worn the old outfits in a while. I think they are still in her wardrobe though.

Also - villagers sometimes leave a clothing item in the recycle bin when they move, so sometimes one outfit might not carry over. I gave Beau two clothing items and when I let him go, one was in my recycle bin.


----------

